# Padilla Habano Torpedo Cigar Review - found it!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is the first cigar I can say I've actually enjoyed and I've smoked a handful or other ones. Just none seems to catch me just right, like othe...

Read the full review here: Padilla Habano Torpedo Cigar Review - found it!


----------

